# Here's How Renée Zellweger Handled The Criticism About Her Appearance



## kozykitten (25 Dez. 2015)

Last October, Renée Zellweger became headline fodder and a social media trend solely because of her appearance. Today, the actress says the barrage of scrutiny gave her "less fear." 
“What good comes from knowing that something like that happened? Less fear. Sure,” the star, who did not read the various media reports at the time, told Entertainment Weekly for the magazine's latest issue. 
She didn't let any negativity in. 
All that I know about is what friends and associates would send in texts and emails. They were sending support, which means that I must have needed it, and I prefer it that way. So when people come up to me to ask ‘How did that feel?’ I don’t know, and I like it like that. I don’t know. I know it sounds pretty unlikely that a person might be able to make herself, I guess, keep clear of those words or of that experience, but I have and it takes effort. But I have succeeded.
Zellweger made headlines after stepping out on the red carpet for the 2014 Elle Women In Hollywood Awards. When asked about the attention at the time, she chose graciousness. 
"I'm glad folks think I look different! I'm living a different, happy, more fulfilling life, and I'm thrilled that perhaps it shows," she told People magazine. 
And that is how it's done


----------

